# DNRE Too Busy or Negligent?



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm posting the link to the michigan gov site feral swine page. Click on the sightings chart and notice the update date. Look at your county and ask yourself the question.....is the DNRE too busy or negligent in this matter of wild hogs even on the logistics level of updating info for the general public. If that isnt enough, check the sightings/kills map.:rant:

On the feral swine page you will see a report form to be filed for the reporting of hog sightings and activity. I seriously doubt anyone is using this....and there lies the major problem of my pet peeve this morning. If they want action they will have to help us be a little better informed.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_55230---,00.html


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Why do we need to be better informed? If you see one, kill it! Plain and simple. I saw 7 of them in 2005. Killed one, wounded another and have never seen another since. I beleive the sportsman are controlling the issue as well as possible right now. Sighting info and kill infor really arent going to remove the problem hogs. The sighting and kill I had isnt on the map or documented either even though I reported it. But that doesnt mean the hog isnt dead either. Go out have fun and get some good eating!

Ganzer


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> Why do we need to be better informed? If you see one, kill it! Plain and simple. I saw 7 of them in 2005. Killed one, wounded another and have never seen another since. I beleive the sportsman are controlling the issue as well as possible right now. Sighting info and kill infor really arent going to remove the problem hogs. The sighting and kill I had isnt on the map or documented either even though I reported it. But that doesnt mean the hog isnt dead either. Go out have fun and get some good eating!
> 
> Ganzer


"Us", meaning the general populus. I live in a vastly rural area in the northern lower, you'd think more people would be aware we even have the possibility of wild hogs running about. 

I have a friend that owns a pest control company that contacted me last week about a hog ripping up a fairway. He didnt even know we had wild/feral hogs up here.

The DNRE needs to keep this thing publicised with the utmost of vigilence if they really think something can be done.

Seriously, no hog sightings in Charlevoix county? How about Mecosta and Huron? Ah, nevermind I'm getting cyclical in this point.

And yes, I'm still looking for that first pig kill.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

negligent would be a nice way to put it.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

There's pigs in michigan?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

43 sightings? 27 kills? from the talk you would think hundreds of sightings and kills.


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

The sighting reporting mechanism is not user friendly. I saw some pig poop on a trail two weekends ago and keep meaning to report it but filling out a word doc and attaching to an email is not really my preferred way to go about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The DNR is too busy spending your hunting license $$$$ on kirkland warblers and wolves to worry too much about the wild hogs.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Why is it the DNR's fault that people have not reported sightings or kills? Are you saying that you know for a fact that the reported numbers are somehow not being reported to the general public by the DNR. My guess this that they are only reporting the facts that they receive.

I've never seen a wild hog in Michigan but have seen many exotic deer and even cattle roaming around freely.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

MDNR is worried enough about wild hogs in Michigan that they want all feral hog hunting operations banned.
That tells me they're plenty worried.
It's some hunters that don't understand the threat that's where the negligence lies.


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Why is it the DNR's fault that people have not reported sightings or kills? Are you saying that you know for a fact that the reported numbers are somehow not being reported to the general public by the DNR. My guess this that they are only reporting the facts that they receive.
> 
> I've never seen a wild hog in Michigan but have seen many exotic deer and even cattle roaming around freely.


If it was as simple as filling out a web based form and submitting I would have done it the same day. I don't think it is negligence or anything on the part of the DNR though. It just looks like some thing they only allocate about an hour a year for.


----------



## aquatic-archer (May 12, 2011)

Ricochet Willy said:


> The sighting reporting mechanism is not user friendly. I saw some pig poop on a trail two weekends ago and keep meaning to report it but filling out a word doc and attaching to an email is not really my preferred way to go about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 How do you know it was pig poop? Bear and a large ****'s poop look alot alike.


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

aquatic-archer said:


> How do you know it was pig poop? Bear and a large ****'s poop look alot alike.


It was a huge piece of scat in the middle of a bike trail. My first inclination was that it was horse poop, but it looked nothing like horse poop that I have ever seen. Another biker was positive that it was from a "mischievous" hunter mad about the bike trail. There was a brief discussion as to it NOT being from a hunter, especially since there is no open season. So the next possible was feral hog. When I got home I googled "feral pig scat" and the images that came up were exactly what it looked like. Then I cross reference with the map of sightings and seen there were several sightings in the county I was in. Racoonzilla maybe on option, bear is unlikely as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Pinefarm said:


> MDNR is worried enough about wild hogs in Michigan that they want all feral hog hunting operations banned.
> That tells me they're plenty worried.
> It's some hunters that don't understand the threat that's where the negligence lies.


 The Michigan DNR will do anything possible to harass the high fence operators. I don't doubt that some of the ferel hogs escape from high fence operations. I believe that a majority of them come from other sources.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

You are free to believe whatever you like.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Robert Holmes said:


> The Michigan DNR will do anything possible to harass the high fence operators. I don't doubt that some of the ferel hogs escape from high fence operations. *I believe that a majority of them come from other sources.*


Where?


----------



## upbuck (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the DNRE?


----------



## JourneyGirl (May 29, 2010)

_


Robert Holmes said:



The Michigan DNR will do anything possible to harass the high fence operators. I don't doubt that some of the ferel hogs escape from high fence operations. I believe that a majority of them come from other sources.

Click to expand...

_Yes, it is quite possible that the majority of new feral hogs now are because of escaped hogs reproducing. Many game ranch operators have now worked to prevent escapes, and the boars and sows that are already out in the wild continue to produce litters. They've been seen, some have been killed, there are pictures. Kill as many as possible as often as possible.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

JourneyGirl said:


> Yes, it is quite possible that the majority of new feral hogs now are because of escaped hogs reproducing. Many game ranch operators have now worked to prevent escapes, and the boars and sows that are already out in the wild continue to produce litters. They've been seen, some have been killed, there are pictures. _*Kill as many as possible as often as possible*_.


Roger that.


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

I ended up submitting the survey and the DNR responded back. Asked me to take a picture of the next scat I see some and send it in (the picture). So there is someone on the other end of the email taking the info and trying to do something with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

